# Rail and stile thickness



## tauras (Sep 20, 2008)

Is there a maximum rail/stile/raised panel thickness for a raised panel bit set?

There’s some very plain china hutch doors in my house that I would like to replace with raised panel doors. 

The thickness of the existing stiles and rails is 1-1/8”. Is that a problem? Must I buy a special bit set for this? I think it should not matter but I’m not sure. I’ve not purchased a bit set yet.

The raised panel surface should be flush with the stile/rail surface, correct? So I would buy a set without a back-cutter. I would plain the thickness of the panel stock to some value that would make it flush with the rail/stile.

I’m I on the right track? 


tauras


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI tauras

1 1/8" maybe the max you would want to use with standard R & P set,, 
" Is that a problem? " No I don't think so just a bit hvy. looking, and you may need to do just a bit of trimming ..or open the bits up just a little bit with washers...(spacers) or add a cutter...
" The raised panel surface should be flush with the stile/rail surface, correct? " yes and no...it can be both ways.
" So I would buy a set without a back-cutter ? " I would buy it with so the door parts fit just right and easy...


The norm is 3/4" to 7/8 thick stock.. BUT
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=03001
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/katset1.htm
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set6cab.htm

It works best with the stack type router bits and the LONG arbor(s)
buy two sets of the R & P and the long arbors then make your setup to work on 1 1 /8" to 1 3/4" thick stock.
I took some snapshots of the CMT bits but it needs to be the stack type with the long arbors.

Stacked Rail & Stile Router Bits
Reversible Combination Rail & Stile Router Bits

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...rthtml/pages/rail_and_stile_router_bits1.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM04-11railstile.pdf


http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-Shank-...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-SH-5-S...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

====


tauras said:


> Is there a maximum rail/stile/raised panel thickness for a raised panel bit set?
> 
> There’s some very plain china hutch doors in my house that I would like to replace with raised panel doors.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI tauras

I just added some more info how to get the job done and a snapshot or two. 

========


----------

